# need to know a what is the best store to buy sky 3ds? (USA)



## DJPlace (Feb 3, 2015)

i use to go to realhotstuff.com but they took there cards down.

so if someone can suggest me a site that would be great.


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2015)

reminder: http://gbatemp.net/threads/no-advertising-in-this-section-or-anywhere-else-on-the-forum.378715/
if anyone tries to sneakily advertise their own site they will get an instant ban & account deletion

this user is looking for recommendation from other users, not fake/pretend US stores which actually ship from shenzhen, thanks


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 3, 2015)

the reason i'm asking here has i said in my first post that site i use to buy from i looked on sky3ds.com site and no luck can't find a trust worthy site atm. also this is a rare Dairy Queen Treat to have a Administrator to post in a Member's post. also i did see a news post about paypal taking down sites but i can't find it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 3, 2015)

The number of flashcart sites left in the US is shrinking, possibly soon to be none.  Don't expect to find a US flashcart seller in a few years.

wcrepairs doesn't carry Sky3DS. That leaves you with modchipdirect.

Due be aware they have a "all sales are final" policy.

http://www.modchipsdirect.com/sky3ds.html


----------

